# Mizuno MP 53 V MP 63 Great video review



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi all, 


I watch this guys stuff alot, hes very good and clear, he also has a sweet swing.

Here is a little video review for Mizuno MP 53 V 63. Interesting conclusion too.

http://www.youtube.com/user/4golfonline#p/u/6/2gXQtPHDD40


----------



## DelB (Jun 17, 2011)

Enjoyed that. Thanks for posting, but those MP53's don't half make my MX200's look a bit cumbersome.........


----------



## kid2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I like this guy Al.....
I came across him a few months ago ...He's got a very good site with heaps of helpful stuff as well as heaps of reviews.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 19, 2011)

I like this guy Al.....
I came across him a few months ago ...He's got a very good site with heaps of helpful stuff as well as heaps of reviews.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, hes very good. I would love to have a lesson with him.


----------



## kid2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Very easy to understand him....


----------



## 0 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all, 


I watch this guys stuff alot, hes very good and clear, he also has a sweet swing.

Here is a little video review for Mizuno MP 53 V 63. Interesting conclusion too.

http://www.youtube.com/user/4golfonline#p/u/6/2gXQtPHDD40

Click to expand...

excellent timing Alex, thanks, I was looking very closely at the MP 63's but the MP 53's will prob suit better as I play less and get older  plus they're about a ton cheaper 
result


----------

